# Lipo Cycle Numbers



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

When cycling on a GFX @35 amps what would be the numbers you should see on a new 5000 2s 40c pack Iam talking stuff that most racers are getting not the hand picked stuff. Thanks for your help.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Just out of curiosity why are you cycling the lipo packs? I was told that there are no such thing a team driver packs and the packs we buy from a local hobby shop. I am new to lipos in rc cars but have been using lipos in rc helicopters for a couple of years. I have never heard of cycling the lipo packs. The biggest thing to keep in mind is to not discharge over 80% of the pack. Thank you for any input that you might have.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I cycle my lipos in the winter simply because of lack of use. Don't know if I need to, but it don't hurt.*


----------



## Chogue (Sep 27, 2009)

im no expert, but i would periodically cycle my packs just to monitor the numbers and make sure i always have a known quantity bolted in my car..... numbers are gonna fluxuate just like nimh packs and there are production tolerances involved just like anything else. i just like to keep tabs on my equipment to hopefully catch an issue beofre it sees the track.....
just my .02
chris


----------

